# Sniper victim gets "magical" visit



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Youngster comes to Orlando courtesy of McGrady
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Associated Press
ORLANDO, Fla. -- The first stop for 13-year-old sniper victim Iran Brown was morning practice with the Orlando Magic and a chance to meet Tracy McGrady.

He "just stands out better than all the other players," said Iran, holding a pair of autographed shoes. "He has a nice shot, a great shot."

The Magic and their sponsors paid for Iran and his family to take a Florida vacation, complete with a chance to shoot baskets with the team, visit Walt Disney World and attend two NBA games.

"I thought it would be a good idea for him to come down, hang out with a couple of guys, shoot around and get a chance to go to a game, Disney World," McGrady said Monday. "Hopefully, he'll enjoy this time. It's good to have him down."

Iran became the eighth victim of the shooting spree that terrorized Washington and its suburbs when he was shot Oct. 7 on his way into middle school in Bowie, Md.
http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/1223/1481764.html


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

[strike] i'd get shot to meet tmac. lucky kid! [/strike]

that was totally uncalled for tmacizgod - hunterb14


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> edited-hunterb14


so many things wrong with that statement :sigh: :dead:


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

that was very nice of the Magic organization to arrange that. A truly classic organization


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

very nice gesture by tmac and the magic.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes, heart warming, I agree, classy and so is T-Mac.

-Petey


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

i dont undestand what was so bad about it. first off, i'm a big tmac fan. i'm just merely stating that i wouldnt mind getting shot to meet tmac. that's liek somebody saying "i'd do so and so in order to do so and so". it's the same friggin thing. you guys are so touchy about every topic. and it wasnt meant to be a joke. and the second part "lucky kid" was about how lucky the kid was to be able to meet tmac, not he was lucky he got shot. YOU guys are the ones that are jumping to conclusions about what im saying. it's not like i laughed at the kid and said he derseved it or made fun of him. jesus christ people, quit being so nitpicky.

or better yet, let's be a carbon copy and say "oh wow.. how nice of tmac. how great of the magic organization. they're such great people. TOO BAD WE HAD TO PICK UP A FORMER CRACKHEAD"


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> i dont undestand what was so bad about it. first off, i'm a big tmac fan. i'm just merely stating that i wouldnt mind getting shot to meet tmac. that's liek somebody saying "i'd do so and so in order to do so and so". it's the same friggin thing. you guys are so touchy about every topic. and it wasnt meant to be a joke. and the second part "lucky kid" was about how lucky the kid was to be able to meet tmac, not he was lucky he got shot. YOU guys are the ones that are jumping to conclusions about what im saying. it's not like i laughed at the kid and said he derseved it or made fun of him. jesus christ people, quit being so nitpicky.
> 
> or better yet, let's be a carbon copy and say "oh wow.. how nice of tmac. how great of the magic organization. they're such great people. TOO BAD WE HAD TO PICK UP A FORMER CRACKHEAD"


 if you are upset your post was edited I suggest you message one of the mods instead of making yourself look foolish in front of everyone.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Wow, getting shot to meet T-Mac? You can't be serious... I'm sure T-Mac wouldn't want that.

BTW, was it just me or did the kid's eyes bulged when T-Mac said "I thought it would be a good idea for him to come down, hang out with a couple of guys, *shoot around* and get a chance to go to a game, Disney World." The kid is probably paranoid of the word "shoot" right now.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Wow, getting shot to meet T-Mac? You can't be serious... I'm sure T-Mac wouldn't want that.
> 
> BTW, was it just me or did the kid's eyes bulged when T-Mac said "I thought it would be a good idea for him to come down, hang out with a couple of guys, *shoot around* and get a chance to go to a game, Disney World." The kid is probably paranoid of the word "shoot" right now.


True! I know I would be jumpy about a word that is associated with something that had happened to me like that.

BTW, TMacIzGod, I think a lot of mature posters would be upset by inferring that you wouldn't mind being shot just so you could meet TMac. It makes it sound as if you haven't the slightest clue to the trauma suffered by victims. I'm glad the post was edited so you can learn how to state things in a more mature manner.

Someone already said that TMac or any other pro baller would be totally dismayed by your statement - and they would!!!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*PS*

I'm just glad the young man survived and is able to attend a shoot around and a couple games and disneyworld.

That is a great jesture by TMac and the Magic Organization. It could maybe aid the young man in trying to learn how to live with the PTSD he is likely to suffer for who knows how long.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Classy gesture by the Magic. More of this needs to happen (not sniping... the kindness)


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> i dont undestand what was so bad about it. first off, i'm a big tmac fan. i'm just merely stating that i wouldnt mind getting shot to meet tmac. that's liek somebody saying "i'd do so and so in order to do so and so". it's the same friggin thing. you guys are so touchy about every topic. and it wasnt meant to be a joke. and the second part "lucky kid" was about how lucky the kid was to be able to meet tmac, not he was lucky he got shot. YOU guys are the ones that are jumping to conclusions about what im saying. it's not like i laughed at the kid and said he derseved it or made fun of him. jesus christ people, quit being so nitpicky.
> 
> or better yet, let's be a carbon copy and say "oh wow.. how nice of tmac. how great of the magic organization. they're such great people. TOO BAD WE HAD TO PICK UP A FORMER CRACKHEAD"


No by your initial comment was totally out of line.

TR said it great, "I think a lot of mature posters would be upset by inferring that you wouldn't mind being shot just so you could meet TMac. It makes it sound as if you haven't the slightest clue to the trauma suffered by victims"

I edited it to show you and the others what is allowed and not. Thats why i crossed it out and didnt delete it totally.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tmacizgod</b>!
> i dont undestand what was so bad about it. first off, i'm a big tmac fan. i'm just merely stating that i wouldnt mind getting shot to meet tmac. that's liek somebody saying "i'd do so and so in order to do so and so". it's the same friggin thing. you guys are so touchy about every topic. and it wasnt meant to be a joke. and the second part "lucky kid" was about how lucky the kid was to be able to meet tmac, not he was lucky he got shot. YOU guys are the ones that are jumping to conclusions about what im saying. it's not like i laughed at the kid and said he derseved it or made fun of him. jesus christ people, quit being so nitpicky.
> 
> or better yet, let's be a carbon copy and say "oh wow.. how nice of tmac. how great of the magic organization. they're such great people. TOO BAD WE HAD TO PICK UP A FORMER CRACKHEAD"


if you ever have a question about something that was edited or dont agree please use the PM system. I PMed you why i edited it. If you disagree we can talk about it via Pms but the public board is not where it should be handled at.


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

i couldnt care less if you deleted what i posted. what i am more concerned about is that you guys would jump the gun and claim that i offended anyone. it was just an analogy. how many of you ever used the term, "i would give up my allowance so i could watch tv" or soemthing along the lines of that? 

this is a forum, not a closed circuit one dimensional place where people come over to "put out good messages" all the damn time. i say things like they are. im not gonna be one to say cliched things, or compliment a team/player just because they did something that wasnt outright wrong (ie. blazers). these superstars are supposed to be role models, being good should come with the tag imo. 

that was totally uncalled for tmacizgod - hunterb14
you're the one that put me on blast on the forum first. you should not have even had any comment after editing it. all that was needed was the crossing out. no need for side comments just because you have all this "power" by being a moderator.

and if i did offend some of you, sorry. it's over, it's in the past, now get over it. If you mature posters really want to make a difference, go to the telephone and call the 13 year-old and invite him over for dinner. Or better yet, write to your congressmen. It only takes one person to make a difference. (and if you couldnt tell, that was sarcastic)


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

Before I start let me just say Merry Christmas

Ok

Are you comparing

"giving up an allowance"

to 

"getting shot"

????

You should actually feel lucky your post was crossed out. I would have deleted it completely. (Or atleast edit over it)





> this is a forum, not a closed circuit one dimensional place where people come over to "put out good messages" all the damn time. i say things like they are. im not gonna be one to say cliched things, or compliment a team/player just because they did something that wasnt outright wrong (ie. blazers). these superstars are supposed to be role models, being good should come with the tag imo.


Your definetly right about this, I agree 100%. This is definetly not a one dimensional forum. However cosidering the situation of this thread, It's safe to say your post was down right not appropriate.


PS:Next time you have a problem when a mod edits your post. Feel free to PM him/her, Work out the situation. And come to a common ground on what is acceptable, then re-edit your post, and no harm is done.

Shadows


----------



## tmacizgod (Jul 18, 2002)

im not comparing them literally. they're just figures of speech. get a grip.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Thats was a very nice gesture by TMac and the Magic, I respect him much more for that. Come to think of it, every player I respect does something off court, not on court. I wish the kid the very best in his future.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

They just showed the entire story of it at halftime of today's magic game. I got a little choked up. I hope he recovers well from not only his physical injuries, but his emotional ones too. Today should be a good start for him. Merry Christmas everyone.

Peace.


----------

